# 2 rods for FTU



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a last minute thing....the rod was a project I had already painted and tried out....great 6'10" topwater with great backbone. I gave it a Reptilian/fish flavored paint job...almost looks like a lure in the sunlight.
The other project is a takeoff on the new Fuji ACS seat...it such a goofy design, I had to do something with it....my wife thinks it's pretty campy, but so what. I had fun doing it and I even painted a rod that is drying now and I will grip it tomorrow....don't know if it'll have guides by Saturday. but this is very last minute...so be gentle with your comments! LOL


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

2 cool


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Now thats the coolest seat I have seen done.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Terry, I like that ALOT! Very creative! Looking forward to seeing all your stuff on Saturday. Tick tock mi amigas y amigos. Jerry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Cool! I like it!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Terry that is really 2cool! Look forward to seeing it up close!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Thats Awesome*

Terry that is some awesome work, your paint jobs look fantastic on that seat even if its not done bring it that is just plain cool.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

very cool !!!!!! Can I have one ? please................................Dave


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*WOW!! Nice schtuff, Terry. You sure know how to pimp up the redfish parade!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

VERY cool, Terry! Looks like a dangerous place to put a finger.lol. I've never seen anything like that. Now some colored foam with inlays to carry the "beast" theme onto the butt grip. Like Jerry said "Very creative",,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! My wife is still making fun of it and keeps asking..."are you sure you want to take it to FTU"? LOL...I can't help but like the little guy (I call him Sharky)...I think there are certainly a lot of different directions you could go with this thing. i finished the rod last night, it is a dark blue on top fading to a pearl white bottom. 
We'll see....lol
Jim, I need to get Billy to do one of his elaborate EVA inlays to complete the body.!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*w-o-w !!*

*That is awesome !!!......After seeing that.....I am going to leave my 2cool rod home !!*



*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

mlv said:


> *That is awesome !!!......After seeing that.....I am going to leave my 2cool rod home !!*
> 
> *ML...:texasflag *


AAARGGGHHH! Don't do that Marylou! I am really looking forward to seeing your work and how you do it!...Maybe I can do a Snakehead reelseat to go with your rods!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Terry, with a creative bone like you have, you don't need anybody's help. 2cool,,,,,Jim


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Terrynj said:


> AAARGGGHHH! Don't do that Marylou! I am really looking forward to seeing your work and how you do it!...Maybe I can do a Snakehead reelseat to go with your rods!


*That is a awesome idea !!....Go for it !!..*
*See Ya there....*

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

When is the rod show very nice paint Job Terry you are for sure an artist and a good fisherman.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Hmmmmm*

Now there's an idea. Sounds like a great idea for a '09 doorprize collaboration. You two need to talk Saturday.


Terrynj said:


> AAARGGGHHH! Don't do that Marylou! I am really looking forward to seeing your work and how you do it!...Maybe I can do a Snakehead reelseat to go with your rods!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

This Saturday, mar 29th at Fishing tackle unlimited, Gulf fwy store. 8;30 am-6;00pm


noo-noo said:


> When is the rod show very nice paint Job Terry you are for sure an artist and a good fisherman.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

noo-noo said:


> When is the rod show very nice paint Job Terry you are for sure an artist and a good fisherman.


Thanks Ken! You know what the great philosopher Red Green always said.."If you ain't handsome, you better be handy!" LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Red Green huh? Keep your stick on the ice and remember, we're pullin' for ya. Too bad you don't see him anymore.Been a long time since I visited Possum Lodge. Where is my duct tape anyway? lol,,,,Jim


Terrynj said:


> Thanks Ken! You know what the great philosopher Red Green always said.."If you ain't handsome, you better be handy!" LOL


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Terry, how did you paint the seat, air brush or by hand?


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

mark blabaum said:


> Very nice work Terry, how did you paint the seat, air brush or by hand?


Another question Terry is do you put a clearcoat over the paint? How durable will this be, will the paint wear off with use? Is this going to be just for show?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Mark! I airbrushed and did some touchup by hand..it is a little rough, but I was doing a lot of guessing! lol
The teeth were h*&% to mask off!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I use House of Kolor paints that are a urethane and clear coat with a 2 part paint process....almost as tough as a factory paint job on a reel.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks awesome Terry!!! Hope I get to see it up close and personal!!

Noel


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Terry, have you ever thought of using the poured foam grips with a fiberglass covering on it as a canvas for this type of painting? I would think with the skill you show that a hard grip like that would be just the ticket for paint like this. Mark


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

One heck of an idea Mark!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I am afraid to grab that rod now, Terry. That is simply crazy! I like it.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Red Green huh? Keep your stick on the ice and remember, we're pullin' for ya. Too bad you don't see him anymore.Been a long time since I visited Possum Lodge. Where is my duct tape anyway? lol,,,,Jim


My favorite skit of his was Red complaining to the Game Warden about how BAD the fishing had gotten to be...."fishing has gotten so bad..... it's almost a waste of good dynamite!"









Mark, I am somewhat familiar with, and have talked to Goags about doing foam grips, but I am not familiar with a fiberglass sheathing. I am very interested in any processes like that because it would lend itself well to what I do and would be a better surface to paint....if you have any info/links etc you could forward me I would really appreciate it!
Thanks for your comment ELIS and everyone else that has responded to this, I cant wait to meet everyone on Saturday!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Terry, I'll have to look around. I know there was a refference in Rodmaker Mag to using fiberglass instead of the carbon graphite sleeves. I know that they had a list of vendors that supplied fiberglass and graphite sleeves to go over the foam. I'll look at home tonight and see if I can find that issue. I like the look of the graphite, but when you get done you have a grip that looks like every one elses graphite grip. I would think that fiberglass over foam would still give you a light grip and a smooth surface to paint on. If you make a go of it I'd love to see you paint some flames on a grip.


----------



## Stank Bait (Jun 19, 2004)

That is one of the most novel ideas I have seen. Sort of puts the fun back in rod building. I like it too.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Indeed it does, Stank bait and welcome to 2cool,,,,,Jim


Stank Bait said:


> That is one of the most novel ideas I have seen. Sort of puts the fun back in rod building. I like it too.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

*True Fire*

I am already working on a process to put flames on a reel or a seat...to have paintable grips would be awesome! If you know vol# I can get a copy from Tom, but if you don't know, I'll find it.
The main issue with anything airbrushed on a rod is the working surfaces are soooo small...most airbrushed art work is done on helmuts and gas tanks that give you some working room...this almost gets into the arena of airbrushing fingernails (which is an actually category and done). i did one rod that had a caricature on it. I did a large drawing, scaned it, reduced it way down to .75", then put it on the rod as a dry transfer...touched up, then cleared over it. anyway...here is a pic of a gas tank with what they call "True Fire"...it is all the rage and no one really does classic "Flames" anymore! lol
Thanks for your help Mark..I would love to see your process for making your grips..truely incredible work!

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/631


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

I just love your work, Terry. Those flames are truly killer. I would love to see those on the sides of my 12/0. That would be cherry.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Shieldski said:


> I just love your work, Terry. Those flames are truly killer. I would love to see those on the sides of my 12/0. That would be cherry.


Jeff, just for clarifcation I didn't paint that tank...I can do true fire, but I just grabbed that pic as an example...and yes that would be awesome on your 12/0...let's do it!
Ture Fire is actually a process developed by Mike Levalle..the are others that copy and Market it and call it Real Fire...but it looks AWESOME!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Terrynj said:


> If you know vol# I can get a copy from Tom, but if you don't know, I'll find it.


Terry, its Volume 10 Issue 6 of Rodmaker.

Again, great job and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Terry, its Volume 10 Issue 6 of Rodmaker.
> 
> Again, great job and look forward to meeting you.


thanks Doug and I am REALLY looking forward to meeting you and everyone else...I do not know any other rod builders so I am anxious to get involved and get to know everyone!

And thanks too Skankbait (that was my nickname for my old girl friend!lol), I really appreciate your comment!


----------



## Stank Bait (Jun 19, 2004)

Just for the record it is Stank, not Skank. Comes from finding old pieces of bait in the far recesses of the boat, way after the cleaning you gave it a week ago. Had a boat by that name. Just did not want anyone to think I was interferring with anyones love life. 

As to that helmet, when that thing cools down a little you could throw a steak or two on it. Now that's an energy saving idea.

I need to get over here more. Have seen some interesting ideas.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Stank Bait said:


> Just for the record it is Stank, not Skank. Comes from finding old pieces of bait in the far recesses of the boat, way after the cleaning you gave it a week ago. Had a boat by that name. Just did not want anyone to think I was interferring with anyones love life.
> 
> As to that helmet, when that thing cools down a little you could throw a steak or two on it. Now that's an energy saving idea.
> 
> I need to get over here more. Have seen some interesting ideas.


Ooppps...sorry...that was her name....I stand corrected! lol


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that there is funnnney!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Terry;
That paint job is awesome!!

Here is a link to the place to purchase the compsite
materials Mike is refering to
http://www.solarcomposites.com/composites/carbon%20fiber%20sleeves.html


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Terry, your work is beautiful ,those flames are off the hook .can't wait to meet you this weekend....................................................Dave


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the comments Steve! I am tickled to see you here, you have a lot to contribute!

And Thank you Dave! I am really looking forward to meeting you! Where in general do you live?


----------

